# Prayers for my Gracie



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I know I don't post very often but my Gracie needs your prayers. I spent over 5 hours today at the ER vet only to have to leave her there hooked up to an IV. They did a CBC and said she has pancreatitis. They won't be able to do an ultrasound until tomorrow morning but they are doing a PLI and sending that out. She was absolutely fine last night but she woke me up twice during the night vomiting and she has a completely mucous and bloody stool (sorry for the graphics). Her little tummy is very painful to the touch. I was handling it all well until the vet said there is the possibility of death. 

I was in tears when I left. They said I could come back this evening to spend some time with her. That made me feel a bit better but I just miss her so much already. So please, if you wouldn't mind, could you say a little prayer for my baby girl.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, I am so very sorry to hear this. I hope she will be OK! I can imagine how you must feel.... :grouphug:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

OMG! Gracie certainly has OUR prayers! Bless her little heart. I hope she pulls through in good health!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no Kim, I was just about ready to log off when I saw your post


Heavenly Father, I praise you, I know you hear our prayers, Lord will you touch little Gracie this very moment, she is so little and so helpless she need you to help her get well. Lord you gave this precious little life to Kim and she has been such a good mommy to her three. Lord bring comfort and a deep peace that only you can give to Kim. Lord I believe in miracles and I'm asking for a healing this very day for Gracie. Thank you Lord for friends like Kim. I ask this all in the precious name of my Lord, Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry you have to go through this especially on Mother's day. It is always on the weekends
when they seem to come down sick.

I will say special prayers for her. I know God will look out for her while she is there and he
always takes care of us in each and every way.

Please keep us updated on her, and hope you can get some rest.

Lucy


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope she is better soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh Poor, dear little Gracie! I'm so sorry this happened . Know the prayers are on the way .. both for her and for you. I know this is scarey.
It is a serious condition but know many pooches who have gone thru this and recouperated, so going to keep the faith that Gracie will too! Do you know if little Gracie got into something she shouldn't?


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wishing gracie a speedy recovery..


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Gracie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your baby. I pray that she recovers and gets well soon. Please keep us posted. We care so much about you and you sweet Gracie!!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Kim I will definitely be praying for little Gracie. I'm so sorry she's going through this. Do they know what could have caused it?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gracie and you are in my thoughts, heart and prayers. Please keep us updated :grouphug:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I WILL BE PRAYING FOR HER!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: praying for Gracie rayer: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.Gracie will be in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: I think Gracie will get well,with the proper treatment. Boo did. It was a very rough time 2 yrs ago,but he did get well.I know how worried & sad you are, so here's a hug :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

My dex almost died of it - how severe is it? What triggered it? do you think it was something she ate or stress related? Did she have a high fatty meal? How old is she? If it is real severe they can do a plasma transfusion through jugular but i would seek out an internal medicine specialist. The ultrasound is not really going to show much other than that pancreas is inflamed. What was the lipase and amylase and white blood cell count and triglycerides? If you do not have a copy of blood work call and get those numbers and i can compare to when dex had it. They can be ok with it - he had it and relapsed so do not worry too much as many yorkies and maltese get it and live. So they did cpli test or they call it spec cpli sometimes - this takes 3-5 days to come back. The other tests above probably gave them this indication. Dex never had the diarhea only vomitting. Any other health issues? Has she been on steroids as they can trigger pancreatitis as well. When she comes out of it you need to not give any treats and go low fat on diet. We can help you with that -- many times they are on iv's for 3-5 days as they do not want any food going into system for 72hrs or medications orally as they want the pancreas to calm down. If the pancreas gets angry and severe enough it can eat other organs in the body and why it can be deadly so it is very important to keep her on fluids and calm her little system down. Hang in there -- been there and it is very stressful but we will help you out


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2103&aid=335

more info for you 

If they say she is really severe and recommend the plasma transfusion do it as that is what i believe saved dexter's life - hopefully it is not at the same severity as dex though - praying for you both


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Gracie. I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:huh: I am so sorry......please know I am praying. God is faithful ! Hang in there!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll definitely keep Gracie and mommy in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so so sorry and I will be praying for your Gracie. 
Please let us know when you hear something. 
:grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry Gracie has pancreatitis. :bysmilie: 

I hope she'll be okay. (((Sending good thoughts and prayers for sweet Gracie)))

When you see her tonight, please give her a gentle hug for us. :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that precious Gracie is sick! We are thinking about and praying for your darling girl. Hugs to you!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sending prayers for your sweet Gracie. rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this! I know how worried you must be. I will definitely be praying for Gracie. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh not your sweet gracie! I'm so sorry!!! *hugs you* please keep us updated!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

keeping Gracie in my prayers....and her Mommy too....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Kim, I am so sorry to hear Gracie is so ill. I'll keep her and you in my prayers until we hear 
from you she is doing better. I know you must be frightened, but I'm sure the vet will get her
better. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry, keeping Gracie in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I wish I could give you a hug right now. I'm so sorry that she has to go through so much pain and you have to go through so much anxiety. :bysmilie: I will pray for little Gracie and just keep positive thoughts because it isn't her time to go! :Flowers 2: :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your prayers. I didn't get a chance to go see Gracie again which I'm pretty angry about. Everytime I called they asked that I call back in a half hour as it was very hectic and they didn't want me to have to wait. Part of me says they are telling the truth since the majority of the time I was there today was spent waiting for them to finish with all the other emergencies but the other part of me feels like I was being blown off. They did say each time that she was resting comfortably and they are getting tail wags when they check on her. I really really miss her.

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 10 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774398


> I'm so sorry.Gracie will be in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: I think Gracie will get well,with the proper treatment. Boo did. It was a very rough time 2 yrs ago,but he did get well.I know how worried & sad you are, so here's a hug :grouphug:[/B]


Sue thank you and give Boo a great big hug from me. 

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 10 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774412


> My dex almost died of it - how severe is it? What triggered it? do you think it was something she ate or stress related? Did she have a high fatty meal? How old is she? If it is real severe they can do a plasma transfusion through jugular but i would seek out an internal medicine specialist. The ultrasound is not really going to show much other than that pancreas is inflamed. What was the lipase and amylase and white blood cell count and triglycerides? If you do not have a copy of blood work call and get those numbers and i can compare to when dex had it. They can be ok with it - he had it and relapsed so do not worry too much as many yorkies and maltese get it and live. So they did cpli test or they call it spec cpli sometimes - this takes 3-5 days to come back. The other tests above probably gave them this indication. Dex never had the diarhea only vomitting. Any other health issues? Has she been on steroids as they can trigger pancreatitis as well. When she comes out of it you need to not give any treats and go low fat on diet. We can help you with that -- many times they are on iv's for 3-5 days as they do not want any food going into system for 72hrs or medications orally as they want the pancreas to calm down. If the pancreas gets angry and severe enough it can eat other organs in the body and why it can be deadly so it is very important to keep her on fluids and calm her little system down. Hang in there -- been there and it is very stressful but we will help you out [/B]


Debbie, I am so glad Dex made it through his bout with it. The severity of hers I don't think is as bad as he was. I have no idea what triggered it. She was fine Saturday night. She is a picky eater and has never eaten any treat I offered her. She eats twice a day, NB D & P with about a half tablespoon of canned NB D & P mixed in. Same thing she has eaten every day since I brought her home in July. She is only 5 years old. Nothing has changed so there should be no stress. She was totally acting normal Saturday, playing with Lola and barking at everything. I am at a complete loss at what has caused this. I will find out tomorrow what the numbers were from her bloodwork and let you know. The vet didn't make it sound life threatening in Gracie's case but once she said "possible death" my brain just froze. 

Thank you again everyone for your prayers and positive thoughts. SM really does have some of the nicest people.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Keeping Gracie and all of you in my prayers and thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

praying for you both :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry your dear Gracie is going through this. My wishes for a quick recovery.

To answer some questions about Pancreatitis here is a succinct link

http://www.2ndchance.info/pancreatitis.htm


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope Gracie has a speedy recovery rayer: ...I will keep her in my prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

praying you'l get good news on little Gracie today!! I'm sure you were disappointed to not get to see her last night but it may have been for the best... awfully hard to have to leave without them!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I am praying for sweet Gracie! I hope she gets better soon! rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo didn't have a severe case either but it was horrid to see him in so much pain,not able to eat & vomiting around the clock.We never knew the exact cause of Boos Pancreatitis either,as we didn't then & still don't feed him any human food that could have caused it,unless cheerios,greenbeans & raw carrots are dangerous. The only thing he ate that Hannah didn't was a meaty bone that he had not ever had before. But we now believe he most likely got into the garbage,as we later found he was able to do at that time.We're much more careful now with that.Boo didn't have bloody diarrhea or any diarrhea. He had the terrible vomiting. He was at 1st misdiagnosed & I was told he just had a tummy virus,but the vet called later that same day & admitted he misread the bloodwork.It can be a long recovery,but I hope Gracie gets better real soon & can come home. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking and praying for you Kim and sweet Gracie, I'll keep checking in for a update :hugging:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I hope little Gracie is much better today and can come home. Praying for good test results.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it is the potato diet -- ok so here is the deal -- dex was always on a fish and potato diet and the reason she is a picky eater may be due to her tummy not feeling well all the time due to potato as she could have ibd which triggered the pancreatitis which dex has - what happens is the small intestines gets inflamed and then triggers the pancreas so dex cannot have any potato in his diet and neither with demi as I figured it out as i pill dd in potato and both dex and demi vomit if i give them potato. Not all dogs can handle potato as white potato is inflammatory unlike sweet potato so that would be my guess on this one as sounds just like with dex as i was not real strict with diet in beginning but after he was better he was on ultra zd but itched like crazy so in december after he was sick 7/06 i switched him back to dd salmon and potato well a month later he was vomitting like crazy so we nailed the potato concept and he has been fine ever since for 3 years on purina ha hydrolized soy diet and finally no more issues but it took us a year to get him under control but only had on bout and a relapse back to back 


VERY IMPORTANT -DO NOTTTTTTT FEED HER HILL'S I/D SO IF VET RECOMMENDS THIS SAY NO I NEED ULTRA Z/D - it may make her itchy if she is prone to allergies but I/D is the worst food and can cause her to relapse like my dex as his was not severe until he relapsed a week later on I/D then it was full blown severe pancreatitis - that food has pork in it and pork is high in fat and the fat content is 14% and dex is now on 8% fat diet and doing well. He has high fasting triglycerides which i believe is tied to it along with ibd from potato. This means he has a high fat content in blood naturally which may be the case with your baby. If you can ask vet if you can do boiled organic chicken and rice - ims had us give dex extra lean ground turkey and rice but he went back in after for vomitting again but was bacteria infection which can be an after result of pancreatitis due to white blood cell count being so high. I am not a fan of turkey diets in dogs due to tryptofan(?) 

Very important - they can relapse after the mild bout and getting it over and over can lead to epi or diabetes so it is very important to get the right diet and not have another bout and since you were not feeding a high fatty meal and no stress or trauma then i believe this is strictly tied to the duck and potato diet and the potato being the culprit. Also duck is a fattier meat as well than say a fish or chicken diet - what is fat content of her diet?




QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 11 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774562


> Thank you all for your prayers. I didn't get a chance to go see Gracie again which I'm pretty angry about. Everytime I called they asked that I call back in a half hour as it was very hectic and they didn't want me to have to wait. Part of me says they are telling the truth since the majority of the time I was there today was spent waiting for them to finish with all the other emergencies but the other part of me feels like I was being blown off. They did say each time that she was resting comfortably and they are getting tail wags when they check on her. I really really miss her.
> 
> QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 10 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774398





> I'm so sorry.Gracie will be in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: I think Gracie will get well,with the proper treatment. Boo did. It was a very rough time 2 yrs ago,but he did get well.I know how worried & sad you are, so here's a hug :grouphug:[/B]


Sue thank you and give Boo a great big hug from me. 

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 10 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774412


> My dex almost died of it - how severe is it? What triggered it? do you think it was something she ate or stress related? Did she have a high fatty meal? How old is she? If it is real severe they can do a plasma transfusion through jugular but i would seek out an internal medicine specialist. The ultrasound is not really going to show much other than that pancreas is inflamed. What was the lipase and amylase and white blood cell count and triglycerides? If you do not have a copy of blood work call and get those numbers and i can compare to when dex had it. They can be ok with it - he had it and relapsed so do not worry too much as many yorkies and maltese get it and live. So they did cpli test or they call it spec cpli sometimes - this takes 3-5 days to come back. The other tests above probably gave them this indication. Dex never had the diarhea only vomitting. Any other health issues? Has she been on steroids as they can trigger pancreatitis as well. When she comes out of it you need to not give any treats and go low fat on diet. We can help you with that -- many times they are on iv's for 3-5 days as they do not want any food going into system for 72hrs or medications orally as they want the pancreas to calm down. If the pancreas gets angry and severe enough it can eat other organs in the body and why it can be deadly so it is very important to keep her on fluids and calm her little system down. Hang in there -- been there and it is very stressful but we will help you out [/B]


Debbie, I am so glad Dex made it through his bout with it. The severity of hers I don't think is as bad as he was. I have no idea what triggered it. She was fine Saturday night. She is a picky eater and has never eaten any treat I offered her. She eats twice a day, NB D & P with about a half tablespoon of canned NB D & P mixed in. Same thing she has eaten every day since I brought her home in July. She is only 5 years old. Nothing has changed so there should be no stress. She was totally acting normal Saturday, playing with Lola and barking at everything. I am at a complete loss at what has caused this. I will find out tomorrow what the numbers were from her bloodwork and let you know. The vet didn't make it sound life threatening in Gracie's case but once she said "possible death" my brain just froze. 

Thank you again everyone for your prayers and positive thoughts. SM really does have some of the nicest people.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what concerns me is the bloody diarhea as dex never had that and why i attributed it to small intestines and not large as the food never got to the large intestine. It sounds like her small and large intestines are affected. If the stool comes out and it is dried blood that means small intestines - if stool comes out and fresh blood that is large intestines issue. 

Just trying to narrow down what is happening for you --- ok let me know what blood work looks like as my guess is lipase and amylase are high, triglycerides are high and white blood cell count is high - spec cpli will be high if ibd as well as pancreatitis as they are finding that dogs with ibd have high cpli with no symptoms and why the two are tied together dex ims told me she is seeing this more and more on blood work and she is awesome as many fly from all over the country to study under her after vet school and they only accept a few applicants for internships so they only take the best and this facility is awesome so i trust her 100% - The true test for ibd is scoping but i would never put dex through that as I think between her and I and vet we nailed it as for 3 years he has been great now but it was a rough road back then and i did not know about these groups sadly back then and why i joined to help others and learn more


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I have been thinking about little Gracie today and hope she is recovering and back to good
health soon. We haven't heard from you yet and hope you posts us letting us know how she's doing
Meanwhile we will keep up the prayers for a speedy recovery. And one for you to keep
the faith.

Lucy


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

***UPDATE*** I transferred Gracie to our regular vet office. She is still on IV's and several medications. She is still refusing food and water. The ultrasound did not show any enlargement of the pancreas, any cysts or other abnormalities. That is a very good thing. It did show she has an enlarged abdominal (mesenteric) lumph node which is more common with enteritis. I can deal better with intestinal infection. While they have not completely ruled out pancreatitis it is looking less likely thats what it is. That makes me feel so much better. Intestinal infections can cause the amylase and lypase to increase as well.

For Debbie (dwerten): amylase is 4159, lypase is 2159, WBC is 9.81. I discussed the possibility of the NB D & P being the cause of her intestinal inflamation. I never gave it much thought before until you mentioned the food but Gracie has always had a talking tummy. Now I feel terrible that all this time her food may not be agreeing with her.

Thank you again everyone for your prayers and well wishes. They mean a lot to me. I was able to spend a couple hours with Gracie this afternoon and I am hoping and praying that she will improve and be able to come home tomorrow.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: Praying thar Gracie is feeling better .


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so happy you let us know whats happening, glad you took her to your regular vet, he knows her
history over the years and I'm sure he will get to the bottom of it.

Hope she gets to come home with her mommy and gets some loving and pampering. I'm sure she will
probably eat for you when she feels more at ease. I think I would consider changing her food
though just be safe.
I will continue to pray for her to have a full recovery.

Lucy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

come on baby girl all your awnties are praying for you :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Continued prayers for our precious little Gracie ~ We love you, honey ~ rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what were the triglycerides? That is indicative of fat in the blood ? It should be on the full panel- sadly most vets do not know how food affects the body as they do not know much about nutrition so vet may not know about white potato and it's affect on her intestines. I was lucky as my vet had a dog with ibd and had similar symptoms with his own dog on potato diet 


QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 11 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774892


> ***UPDATE*** I transferred Gracie to our regular vet office. She is still on IV's and several medications. She is still refusing food and water. The ultrasound did not show any enlargement of the pancreas, any cysts or other abnormalities. That is a very good thing. It did show she has an enlarged abdominal (mesenteric) lumph node which is more common with enteritis. I can deal better with intestinal infection. While they have not completely ruled out pancreatitis it is looking less likely thats what it is. That makes me feel so much better. Intestinal infections can cause the amylase and lypase to increase as well.
> 
> For Debbie (dwerten): amylase is 4159, lypase is 2159, WBC is 9.81. I discussed the possibility of the NB D & P being the cause of her intestinal inflamation. I never gave it much thought before until you mentioned the food but Gracie has always had a talking tummy. Now I feel terrible that all this time her food may not be agreeing with her.
> 
> Thank you again everyone for your prayers and well wishes. They mean a lot to me. I was able to spend a couple hours with Gracie this afternoon and I am hoping and praying that she will improve and be able to come home tomorrow.[/B]


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Extra prayers for baby Grace. rayer: Get well little one!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, little beauty.
xoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Continued prayers that little Gracie is feeling better!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you for updating.
You both are on my mind, I sure hope this ends soon and you all are home before you know it :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Kim,

I'm so sorry and just read your original post. The good thing, if there is one , of me being so slow to read this is that it sounds now as if she is much better. Hope she comes home today and starts eating normally.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How is gracie doing today ?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just checking in...I hope Gracie is doing better today.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm continuing to pray for Gracie. I hope she's feeling much better and can come home soon. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim, I have been praying for Gracie,and for you how is she doing today


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sorry that I overlooked your thread! I'm so sorry to hear of what Gracie has been going thru but I"m happy to hear she is improving. Sending get well soon hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Prayers and love for Gracie. I hope she continues on the road to recovery, and soon!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just came across this thread and very sorry tha tI missed it. I have not had the time to read through all the posts to see an update since I am at work but will do so later. I just wanted to let you know that I will keep her and you in my prayers and thoughts. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Gracie is home. :happy: :happy: 

I was told she happily ate some baby food this morning and drank water on her own. When they brought her in to me, I got a major tail wag and tons of kisses. She has her own little pharmacy going on but its all good. She will be on a bland diet for several days then I am going to change her over to NB Chicken & Rice. We're going to see if the tummy sounds go away with that. 

I missed my little girl so much. Lola missed her buddy too. They are both snuggled in their bed happy as can be. 

Thank you all for your continued thoughts and prayers. You are all wonderful friends.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear Gracie is home and happy. I hope she continues to recover, Kim.
Keep us updated!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just popped in to check on little Gracie and so thrilled that she is HOME!!! :aktion033: 

Now you keep getting better and better little girl!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, I'm glad Gracie is home & doing much better. :aktion033: Did she actually have Pancreatitis or was it GI problem? Poor Boo couldn't eat for so long,he got week & shaky.Even when he finally got his appetite back,the vets said no food. It was bad,a hungry Boo is not a good Boo.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just saw this thread and was so happy to see that little Gracie is home safe and sound. Take care.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I bet you just hugged her to pieces. hope she is doing fine, did you ever find out what
the problem was? Whatever it was hope she continues to do good and back to her little
happy self. I bet you and she will sleep a lot better tonight. Sweet dreams to both of you.
Thanks for letting us know she is home.

Lucy


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great news -- what meds does she have to take? 


QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 12 2009, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775216


> Gracie is home. :happy: :happy:
> 
> I was told she happily ate some baby food this morning and drank water on her own. When they brought her in to me, I got a major tail wag and tons of kisses. She has her own little pharmacy going on but its all good. She will be on a bland diet for several days then I am going to change her over to NB Chicken & Rice. We're going to see if the tummy sounds go away with that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH KIM arty: arty: I'm so happy for you and precious Gracie :wub2: I know she'll get better now. Thank you Lord


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So happy for you!! Yay!!! Sorry I missed this thread before. I'm so glad she's back and doing well!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm just seeing your post now and I am soooo happy Gracie is home and doing better!!!! 

I can't even imagine the scare you went through!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 12 2009, 04:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775216


> Gracie is home. :happy: :happy:
> 
> I was told she happily ate some baby food this morning and drank water on her own. When they brought her in to me, I got a major tail wag and tons of kisses. She has her own little pharmacy going on but its all good. She will be on a bland diet for several days then I am going to change her over to NB Chicken & Rice. We're going to see if the tummy sounds go away with that.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news ! I am so happy for you ! It is so good to hear that you are both home together.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear this! Prayers for a continued recovery!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is wonderful news! I pray she makes a complete and quick recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 12 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775216


> Gracie is home. :happy: :happy:
> 
> I was told she happily ate some baby food this morning and drank water on her own. When they brought her in to me, I got a major tail wag and tons of kisses. She has her own little pharmacy going on but its all good. She will be on a bland diet for several days then I am going to change her over to NB Chicken & Rice. We're going to see if the tummy sounds go away with that.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news!! I hope Gracie continues to get better. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Way to go, Gracie Girl!
xoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so happy Gracie is home and doing better. 
I hope she has a speedy recovery and is 100% better in no time.
Please keep us updated on her and give her a big hug for us. 
:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Gracie is home with you and doing better. I did read this thread when you first started it and thought I'd left a reply. Even though you didn't know it I have been keeping Gracie in my prayers. I'm happy to read she didn't have pancreatitis. I'm sure she doesn't care what it's called she just knows she didn't feel good. What a terrible worry for you. I'm glad things are looking up. Give Gracie a hug for me and please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 12 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775342


> Great news -- what meds does she have to take?[/B]


She is on Cerenia for nausia, metronidazol for the severe GI problem and amoxicillan. They gave her an injection of pain meds this morning but my vet thought she would be ok after that. She called the ER vet and let them know Gracie was being discharged but if she seemed in pain tonight to dispense a a pain med for her. So far she doesn't appear to be in pain. She is still not normal by any means but she is moving around and eating and even barking. Oh how I missed that little low raspy woof.

They have not ruled out Pancreatitis completely. We won't know until the other test comes back which could take up to 7 days. Either way, which ever it turns out to be, she scared the crap out of me. All I can say is prayer is a powerful thing. My Gracie is home where she belongs and I know she will make a full recovery.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Kim, I am so happy she is home with you! :grouphug: Hope she continues to have NO pain .
Hope she is on the mend and will be all better in no time.
Sending hugs, prayers and many good thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Heaps of prayers for Gracie. I sure hope that things from here on in go smoothly. It sounds like she is solidly on the road to recovery! And how stressful for you ! Please know that both of you are in the thoughts of many...........good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Keeping Gracie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah that is the frustating thing about cpli as it takes 3-5 days to come back  but what were the tryglycerides as that tells you what fat content in blood is. The amylase and lipase was high so leaning towards pancreatitis plus the pain she was experiencing as pancreatitis is extremely painful - was she tossing and turning and unable to get comfortable as that is a sign of pancreatitis too. The blood in stool stumped me as dex never had that with pancreatitis but not to say it cannot happen as have read they can have diarhea with that. Keep an eye on her as dex relapsed when he came home with oral meds. What food are you feeding her? Please tell me it is NOT i/d  My parents dog had vomitting and diahrea from a viral infection after the bordatlla shot but his amylase and lipase were not high so why it sounds more like pancreas. What pain med did they give a shot of? Steroids can trigger pancreatitis so please make sure no steroids with her. Cerenia is new as they gave dex metoclopramide as anti-vomitting and the metronidazole is an antibiotic and so is amoxicillin -hmm not sure why two antibiotics but maybe they feel more of an infection - dex had both but not at the same time 

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Metronidazole-prod10098.html

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Amoxicillin-prod2445.html

http://www.pfizerah.com/Product_Overview.a...&species=CN

info above on all the drugs 

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 13 2009, 02:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775609


> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 12 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775342





> Great news -- what meds does she have to take?[/B]


She is on Cerenia for nausia, metronidazol for the severe GI problem and amoxicillan. They gave her an injection of pain meds this morning but my vet thought she would be ok after that. She called the ER vet and let them know Gracie was being discharged but if she seemed in pain tonight to dispense a a pain med for her. So far she doesn't appear to be in pain. She is still not normal by any means but she is moving around and eating and even barking. Oh how I missed that little low raspy woof.

They have not ruled out Pancreatitis completely. We won't know until the other test comes back which could take up to 7 days. Either way, which ever it turns out to be, she scared the crap out of me. All I can say is prayer is a powerful thing. My Gracie is home where she belongs and I know she will make a full recovery.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 13 2009, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775673


> yeah that is the frustating thing about cpli as it takes 3-5 days to come back  but what were the tryglycerides as that tells you what fat content in blood is. The amylase and lipase was high so leaning towards pancreatitis plus the pain she was experiencing as pancreatitis is extremely painful - was she tossing and turning and unable to get comfortable as that is a sign of pancreatitis too. The blood in stool stumped me as dex never had that with pancreatitis but not to say it cannot happen as have read they can have diarhea with that. Keep an eye on her as dex relapsed when he came home with oral meds. What food are you feeding her? Please tell me it is NOT i/d  My parents dog had vomitting and diahrea from a viral infection after the bordatlla shot but his amylase and lipase were not high so why it sounds more like pancreas. What pain med did they give a shot of? Steroids can trigger pancreatitis so please make sure no steroids with her. Cerenia is new as they gave dex metoclopramide as anti-vomitting and the metronidazole is an antibiotic and so is amoxicillin -hmm not sure why two antibiotics but maybe they feel more of an infection - dex had both but not at the same time
> 
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Metronidazole-prod10098.html
> 
> ...


I have no idea what her triglycerides were. I can't find anything on any of the pages regarding it. She is actually eating boiled chicken breast and rice. My vet recommended that over anything else. She said the metronidazole was specifically for the intestinal infection going on. The amoxicillan is a broad spectrum antibiotic that would help if the pancreas was involved. The pain med was Buprenorphine. 

I'll have to call the vet tomorrow and ask about the triglycerides.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok let me know on triglycerides as boo and dex both had really high triglycerides when they had pancreatitis as we compared so important to make sure those are checked in full cbc panel if you suspect pancreatitis as it measures the fat in the blood 

I had to pick up dex food at vet today so i asked about cerenia and they said they are now using that instead of metoclopramide as meto is more for intestinal nausea and cerenia is for that and it affects brain so controls nausea from brain as well so why it eventually was used for car sickness only and now being uses for pancreatitis so good to know 

did she toss and turn alot when she was real sick? did she do a prayer stance as they put their front paws out front and lift their butt in air to stretch out their stomach when it hurst with pancreatitis- did she do this? 

How is she doing today?




QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 13 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776017


> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 13 2009, 07:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775673





> yeah that is the frustating thing about cpli as it takes 3-5 days to come back  but what were the tryglycerides as that tells you what fat content in blood is. The amylase and lipase was high so leaning towards pancreatitis plus the pain she was experiencing as pancreatitis is extremely painful - was she tossing and turning and unable to get comfortable as that is a sign of pancreatitis too. The blood in stool stumped me as dex never had that with pancreatitis but not to say it cannot happen as have read they can have diarhea with that. Keep an eye on her as dex relapsed when he came home with oral meds. What food are you feeding her? Please tell me it is NOT i/d  My parents dog had vomitting and diahrea from a viral infection after the bordatlla shot but his amylase and lipase were not high so why it sounds more like pancreas. What pain med did they give a shot of? Steroids can trigger pancreatitis so please make sure no steroids with her. Cerenia is new as they gave dex metoclopramide as anti-vomitting and the metronidazole is an antibiotic and so is amoxicillin -hmm not sure why two antibiotics but maybe they feel more of an infection - dex had both but not at the same time
> 
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Metronidazole-prod10098.html
> 
> ...


I have no idea what her triglycerides were. I can't find anything on any of the pages regarding it. She is actually eating boiled chicken breast and rice. My vet recommended that over anything else. She said the metronidazole was specifically for the intestinal infection going on. The amoxicillan is a broad spectrum antibiotic that would help if the pancreas was involved. The pain med was Buprenorphine. 

I'll have to call the vet tomorrow and ask about the triglycerides.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So glad Gracie is home. many prayers for her recovery. I had a poodle terrier mix for 15 years and she got pancreatitis. This was over 20 years ago. She did pull through. I cannot recall the exact treatment but do remember she adt baby food readily but she did spit out the peas :blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad she's doing better, your so right prayer is a powerful thing, God listens. I'm still praying


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

So happy to hear the good news.. :chili: :chili: We will continue to keep you and Gracie in our prayers... rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 13 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776025


> ok let me know on triglycerides as boo and dex both had really high triglycerides when they had pancreatitis as we compared so important to make sure those are checked in full cbc panel if you suspect pancreatitis as it measures the fat in the blood
> 
> I had to pick up dex food at vet today so i asked about cerenia and they said they are now using that instead of metoclopramide as meto is more for intestinal nausea and cerenia is for that and it affects brain so controls nausea from brain as well so why it eventually was used for car sickness only and now being uses for pancreatitis so good to know
> 
> ...


I don't really think I gave her time to toss and turn. She was restless after the first time she attempted to vomit and after the second time I put her in the kitchen where she laid down in her bed so I went back to bed. We got up a couple hours later and she didn't get up and go outside with the others but thats not abnormal since she was pee pad trained when I got her and she prefers the pad. I was concerned when she wouldn't eat her breakfast but then she has done that before too. We went out to breakfast and were gone an hour and a half. She wouldn't get up when we walked through the door and she looked so sad. Her belly felt really cool and and she was noticably dehydrated so off we went. This all happened so incredibly fast. When we got to the ER vet her temp was 99.4 so they placed her on a warm water blanket.

It scares me to think what would have happened if my daughter hadn't picked her up when she did.

Today she is the same as yesterday. She is moving around and barking at noises outside so I take that as a good sign. I haven't seen her drink any water since I got home from work so I am getting some in with a syringe just in case. She doesn't feel dehydrated and her gums look nice and pink. She has gotten to just picking out the chicken and leaving all the rice. I don't know how inportant the rice part is but she wants no part of it. I don't blame her. Lol.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol demi picks out only chicken too out of kibble stinker -- the reason she is not drinking alot of water is due to all the iv fluids - same happened with dex as they are all filled up lol so do not worry to bad about that. Just keep a good eye on her as dex relapsed on day 5 so i am keeping my fingers crossed for you and prayers going - hang in there but sounds like she is feeling better -- they are very weak after this as it really is painful and knocks alot out of them for awhile 

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ May 13 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776112


> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 13 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776025





> ok let me know on triglycerides as boo and dex both had really high triglycerides when they had pancreatitis as we compared so important to make sure those are checked in full cbc panel if you suspect pancreatitis as it measures the fat in the blood
> 
> I had to pick up dex food at vet today so i asked about cerenia and they said they are now using that instead of metoclopramide as meto is more for intestinal nausea and cerenia is for that and it affects brain so controls nausea from brain as well so why it eventually was used for car sickness only and now being uses for pancreatitis so good to know
> 
> ...


I don't really think I gave her time to toss and turn. She was restless after the first time she attempted to vomit and after the second time I put her in the kitchen where she laid down in her bed so I went back to bed. We got up a couple hours later and she didn't get up and go outside with the others but thats not abnormal since she was pee pad trained when I got her and she prefers the pad. I was concerned when she wouldn't eat her breakfast but then she has done that before too. We went out to breakfast and were gone an hour and a half. She wouldn't get up when we walked through the door and she looked so sad. Her belly felt really cool and and she was noticably dehydrated so off we went. This all happened so incredibly fast. When we got to the ER vet her temp was 99.4 so they placed her on a warm water blanket.

It scares me to think what would have happened if my daughter hadn't picked her up when she did.

Today she is the same as yesterday. She is moving around and barking at noises outside so I take that as a good sign. I haven't seen her drink any water since I got home from work so I am getting some in with a syringe just in case. She doesn't feel dehydrated and her gums look nice and pink. She has gotten to just picking out the chicken and leaving all the rice. I don't know how inportant the rice part is but she wants no part of it. I don't blame her. Lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this post, but I am glad to hear that Gracie is doing better and may she continue to improve.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping for continued improvement for little Gracie.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope she's doing better today


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I missed this post too but I am glad that Gracie is feeling better. I will says prayers for her continued improvement :grouphug:


----------

